# Middle Ga Catfish Association open tournament schedule!



## chad smith (Jan 15, 2015)

Ok guys finally here is the 2015 MGCA catfish tournament schedule 

90% payback
$100.00 per boat which includes big fish pot

Feburary 15th
Lake Sinclair -crooked creek Marina
7am-3pm

March 8th
Lake Oconee-Sugar Creek public ramp
7am-3pm

April 12th
Lake Sinclair-Crooked Creek Marina
7am-3pm

May 17th
Lake Jackson-Berrys boat dock
7am-3pm

June 14th
Lake Oconee-Lick creek/fish Tales marina
7am-3pm

July 18th
Lake Oconee-sugar creek Marina
6pm-2am "Night tournament"

August 15th
Lake Jackson-Berrys boat dock
6pm-2am "Night Tournament"

September 20th
Lake Sinclair-Crooked Creek Marina
7am-3pm

Rules are as follows

3 catfish weigh in
1 of which may be dead but will deduct 1lb from tournament team tots weight!

No Jugs/Noodles,Trotlines,limb lines allowed!

8 rod and reel limit

You are allowed as many people in your boat as your boat allows as assigned by Ga law!

Must have all safety equipment life jackets,fire extinguisher etc!

Only bait that follows Ga DNR rules are allowed! No largemouth,spotted bass, or live blue back herring allowed!

MGCA catfish tournaments is an open to the public catfish tournament! Akins welcome!

Midde Ga Catfish Association nor Chad Smith Guide Service is responsible for any injuries or accidents while tournament is under way!


----------



## chad smith (Feb 8, 2015)

Just want to remind everyone about our first catfish tournament of the year launching out of crooked creek Marina lake Sinclair on Feburary 15th!


----------



## The Spartan (Feb 16, 2015)

*Catfish tourney 2/15/15*

How did the tournament go on Sunday out of Crooked Creek? Was there a good turnout?


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Feb 19, 2015)

I think I heard that there was 6-7boats?
And 55ish won?
I didn't get to fish it..

Maybe chad will say soon.


----------



## timber rattler (Feb 20, 2015)

50lbs won it
6 boats fished it
Big Fish 22lbs


----------



## The Spartan (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks for the updates.


----------

